# Considering letting my Havs hair grow out.. Grooming Tips?



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had my older Hav for 8 months now and have been keeping him in a puppy cut. He's never been that fond of sitting still for a good brushing even though I have consistently brushed him every other day since I picked him up. However, my new little girl sits as calm as could be and lets me brush her out. I love both the looks of the longer hair and shorter puppy cuts. So now I'm considering letting her hair grow out. 

Does anyone have any tips on the differences I'll have between taking everyday care of the two coats (other than the obvious more time spent brushing)? 

Thanks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are getting real close to your Hav "Blowing Coat." The grooming will be very intense for both you and your Hav, take it one day at a time. Keep grooming and see how it goes.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute! Just consistant brushing to prevent matting using good quality tools. Sometimes it's just not possible to keep the coat in tip-top shape all the time, so you may run into a few "situations" but as long as you are combing correctly and consistantly, you should be able to grow the hair long. Blowing coat can be challenging but it seems it can vary depending on the dog and hair texture.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Does anyone have any tips on the differences I'll have between taking everyday care of the two coats (other than the obvious more time spent brushing)?


I think the key is in your own last sentence . Aside from HOW you brush and comb, as has already been pointed out . . .switching from every other day to every day is key. Isabella gets a good grooming session in the morning and a shorter grooming session before bed each night. So far, this is enough to keep her coat manageable and she's no where near a full coat yet.

But aside from that, good tools aren't a necessity, but they definitely make the job a lot easier . . .as well as a pleasure for me. Everyone is different, of course, but that's been my own experience


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My oldest girl is in full coat-has been since I got her at 3-I brush her twice a week-she gets a bath every other week-when I bathe her I make sure I use a good conditioner & "float her coat". I do take all three to a groomer once a month-there the Princess Miss Paige gets a full spa treatment including a "hot oil-not really hot" treatment. I have thought about cutting her into a really cute Puppy Cut but feel she would be crushed if I cut off-"her beautiful hair".

There are tons of shampoos-conditioners-and everyone has a fav-I happen to love Chris Christensen combs & brushes-cost more than I would ever consider paying for my own hair products but heck it's for the "kids". I need a new blow drier for them & just have not figured out what I want.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (for as long as needed)


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I might add that it is much easier to keep my two free of knots when I bathe them once a week. Clean hair tangles less.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey is a year and four mo and is in a adolescent coat. There have been times where I almost gave her a cut. She tolerates grooming. Baths seem like she is not calm at all especially around her face. She shivers during the whole combing out part. I feel like her life would be happier in a shorter cut. I only comb out about twice a week. more often if she is blowing coat. I try to bath once a week. You don't know until you try!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> I might add that it is much easier to keep my two free of knots when I bathe them once a week. Clean hair tangles less.


I agree. And the less tangles, the less hair you lose every time you groom!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is in long coat, I love the way the hair blows around. It is not like other dogs. But since I have been puny, one day I decided that she was not a show dog and never would be, so why try so hard to keep her coat looking like a show dog. I bath her now when she appears to be dirty or when she has obviously rolled in something, muddy, etc. I use (always have for that matter) regular baby shampoo on her and sometimes I use the shimmering lites to make the white stand out more. I always use Pantene conditioner in the last rinse. And this winter I have been putting some hair oil on because of the static. I never spend over 15 minutes brushing her at a time. I wash her privates like I would a baby's and also her face. In other words she is pretty much treated like all my other dogs and I think she looks pretty good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie is in long coat, I love the way the hair blows around. It is not like other dogs. But since I have been puny, one day I decided that she was not a show dog and never would be, so why try so hard to keep her coat looking like a show dog. I bath her now when she appears to be dirty or when she has obviously rolled in something, muddy, etc. I use (always have for that matter) regular baby shampoo on her and sometimes I use the shimmering lites to make the white stand out more. I always use Pantene conditioner in the last rinse. And this winter I have been putting some hair oil on because of the static. I never spend over 15 minutes brushing her at a time. I wash her privates like I would a baby's and also her face. In other words she is pretty much treated like all my other dogs and I think she looks pretty good.


She does look good, Lucile, and I LOVE your no-nonsense approach to maintaining a pet Havanese in long coat! I loved the fact that when Rosie was blowing coat and got mats that would hurt to get out, you had NO compunctions about just cutting them out... and you were right, IMO. Obviously with a show dog, you wouldn't have this luxury, but with a pet, cutting out knots, using a mat rake, wire brush or whatever makes it easier for you and the dog is NOT the end of the world. If they lose a little hair, it grows back pretty fast. and unless you REALLY hack at it, most of the time it doesn't even show.

One of the nice things about this bred is they are SUPPOSED to look natural.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Karen. 
I do have something to add though. If one wants to pamper their dog with the expensive shampoos and little clothes for them, etc. I say have fun with your pet. After all that is why we call them pets.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Thank you Karen.
> I do have something to add though. If one wants to pamper their dog with the expensive shampoos and little clothes for them, etc. I say have fun with your pet. After all that is why we call them pets.


Absolutely!!! Kodi doesn't wear many clothes, but he does have a mighty expensive show lead! (that wasn't a STRICT necessity!ound


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice.. Boy, I didn't realize how busy two puppies would keep me! But it's so nice in the times they occupy each other. As far as the grooming, I guess I'll just take it one day at a time and see how it goes, at least now I have some great pointers. Aries had her first bath at home yesterday and I'm pleased to report that it went great, much better than Sonic's first one (although he has since started to enjoy the bath, just dislike the brushing afterwards).


----------



## Deniseinc (10 mo ago)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie is in long coat, I love the way the hair blows around. It is not like other dogs. But since I have been puny, one day I decided that she was not a show dog and never would be, so why try so hard to keep her coat looking like a show dog. I bath her now when she appears to be dirty or when she has obviously rolled in something, muddy, etc. I use (always have for that matter) regular baby shampoo on her and sometimes I use the shimmering lites to make the white stand out more. I always use Pantene conditioner in the last rinse. And this winter I have been putting some hair oil on because of the static. I never spend over 15 minutes brushing her at a time. I wash her privates like I would a baby's and also her face. In other words she is pretty much treated like all my other dogs and I think she looks pretty good.


 I think a real dog shampoo would work better.


----------

